# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Perfect lucid combo challenge!

## Hypertrophy

Dreamviews veterans I challenge you to do a flawless night of lucid dreaming  ::D: 

Step 1: go to sleep and perform either a MILD or a DILD
Step 2: wake up (back to bed) and perform a WILD
Step 3: when you feel your wake initiated lucid dream fading and you start to wake up, keep your eyes closed and DEILD

I've been trying to pull this off for quite a while now, this is also the ultimate practise for mastering the techniques.

----------


## dutchraptor

I'll give a try, I don't I'm a fair candidate though  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I'm not sure that I will do it tonight. I normally don't do WILD on school nights. If I don't tonight I will Friday night.*

----------


## Hypertrophy

Just curious to see who're the LD experts here hehe  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

K I didn't fully get it, I got a wbtb dild and then a DEILD, now I just have to seem to get a lucid before wbtb in there aswell.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I basically did that one *here*.

I'll be honest though, it's rare for me to get that combo because I don't consciously make the effort to do all 3. I just get lucky that way sometimes.  :smiley:

----------


## oliverclay

Some members did not get success in this process, I will try it for better results.

----------

